# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  ALTAIR EZ:1 and EZ:2, humanoid robots, Applied Machine Intelligence Ltd., Crowborough, East Sussex, United Kingdom

## Airicist

ALTAIR - Affordable Latest Technology Artificially Intelligent Robot

Manufacturer - Applied Machine Intelligence Ltd.

Home page - appliedmachineintelligence.co.uk/robots.html

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Alexa interacting with a real robot the ALTAIR EZ:1 designed and built by Tony Ellis

Published on Dec 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ALTAIR pour drink and serve

Published on Mar 22, 2019

----------

